# Dick's Art of Wrestling



## lklawson (Apr 1, 2009)

I have republished the 1887 wrestling manual by William B. Dick, "Dick's
Art of Wrestling."

Special thanks to Ken Pfrenger for making this document available to me for republishing.

As always, the download is free:

http://www.lulu.com/content/paperback-book/dicks-art-of-wrestling/6631493

Blurb:
Published in 1887, William B. Dick's manual packs big information in a
   small package.

   Dick includes details on several distinct styles of wrestling: German,
   Cumberland, Loose (Catch as Catch Can), Swiss Swing, and Styrian.

   Dick includes the basics of throws, trips, and grapples and, unusually,
   the counters for nearly all.His manual includes 27 clearly drawn
   engravings illustrating techniques and positions making it, altogether,
   a valuable addition to the grappler's historic library.​Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2009)

Excellent stuff!!  

Thanks so much for posting that Kirk :asian:


----------



## jarrod (Apr 1, 2009)

i wanna make a joke, but i better not....

jf


----------



## lklawson (Apr 2, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i wanna make a joke, but i better not....


Truth to be told, I almost released it as "'Art of Wrestling' published by Dick and Fitzgerald" just because I was afraid that search engines would aggragate it with every pr0n linke in the world with its original title.

In the end I decided to risk it because that's the fragg'n title and it's what parties who know what they're looking for will search on.

But, yeah, my wife (and mother-in-law) got a good laugh at the prospect of me republishing a book often refered to as "dicks wrestling."  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

